# BCAA whilst on KETO diet.....?



## Tomwlsn99 (May 30, 2009)

Can someone shed some light on this please......? I have just started my CKD and a bunch of BCAA's have just arrived which I ordered last week. What I need to know is whether I can/should take these whilst on a keto diet or if I should not bother at all? Thanks for reading....


----------



## tuna_man (Nov 24, 2009)

You CAN take them on a keto diet

IMO BCAAs are only of real use on a diet anyway

Use pre and post workout, and also use pre and post friday depletion workout.

Also, can be used pre/post cardio to try and offset muscle loss. Use 5g doses (5g should be enough, but it can get pricey quickly, so in future if moneys tight bcaas wont be the most essential supplement u need so u could give them a miss)


----------



## spaynter (Jul 6, 2009)

I'd keep the dose low and don't use around CV IMO. On keto, you blood sugar levels are low (obviously) and AAs can spike insulin a bit, so you have a risk of hypoglycaemia.


----------



## tuna_man (Nov 24, 2009)

I personally dont think they would affect blood sugar that much, so dont stress. However, if you do feel light headed etc any more than you normally feel on keto then give them a miss/reduce doseage.

Its just like drinking whey, which is meant to cause a slight insulin release, but i still drink loads of it on keto. Your body has many intricate mechanisms e.g. gluconeogenesis to balance your blood sugar, so unless your diabetic and use insulin i dont think its that bad.

But as i said listen to your body. And keep a lucozade or some glucose tabs handy with you incase keto ever gets too much or you feel dangerously low/unwell!


----------



## Tomwlsn99 (May 30, 2009)

Thanks mate I'll follow your advice and did it pre and post workouts including the final Friday session. It's my first week on this CKD and I'm definately in ketosis as I've got some of those ketosticks but I don't feel tired really at all. Just a bit hungrier than usuall but other than that feel good.


----------



## stephy (May 24, 2009)

bit of a hijack but other than helping with recovery what are the other benefits of BCAA?


----------



## Tomwlsn99 (May 30, 2009)

Hi Stephy......when on low carbs your body looks for other sources of energy. Unfortunately protein can be broke down and sent to the liver where it can be turned to glucose. This protein obviously comes from your muscles which is what you don't want. So giving your body some BCAA pre, during and post cv your body will chose to burn those instead of breaking down muscles as it fools the body into thinking this has all been done.


----------



## BIG-UNC (Feb 27, 2006)

so by taking these 5mg of bcaa's before you train would that be sufficiant to last whilst your traing and post workout?


----------



## b4kun09 (May 20, 2009)

ive just bought a tub of reflex bcaa's says take 6 caps before and after exercise. as im on ckd ive choose to try doing 3 b4 and afer cardio at 6am and 8pm then 3before and after workouts. see how things pan out


----------

